# Something A Little Different.........skoda Superb Detail



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

This will be my first post on this forum......been on here for some time reading and taking an interest in people's opinion's on products and techniques.....I am by no means a professional when it comes to this and I did not manage to take any before pics but I have been doing a lot of practicing with various products on both my own and my friends cars so I thought it about time I put up some pictures of the progress I am making.....

I mopped the Superb a month ago having borrowed my mates Porter Cable and with my parents coming over to the UK for a week, next week, from the USA and bringing me a UDM, I have kept up the wax treatment on the Superb and with tomorrow's trip down the road to Oxford Edition I have been doing a little more on the car today as the weather was perfect....

This week I took delivery of my Glimour Snow Foam Gun and used it today for the first time and I am very happy with the product and what it achieved......it's such a 'boy's toy' but I love it when the car is covered in foam....

So enough of the chat....this is what I went through today with the car taking a total time of 5 hours with the end results speaking for themselves I think.....oh and I hope you guys like pictures even if they may not be up to the usual posting thread standards.....

*The Wash Process*

Glimour Gun + Snow Foam + Megs Next Gen Shampoo:



















Megs Bucket and Gritguard + Megs Wash Mitt:










Megs Hot Rims All Wheel + Megs Wheel Brush:










Megs Tyre Brush + Megs Wash Mitt:










Megs Quick Detailer and Clay:










Car then looked as follows:










Megs Drying Towel:










Megs Tech Wax + Applicator + Microfibre Buffing Cloth:



















Megs Hot Shine Tyre Spray + Applicator:










Megs Glass Clenaer + Microfibre cloths:










Interior was then attacked with a vacuum and detailed with Megs Gold Class Wipes + Lockable Brush + Microfibre Duster Mitt:



















*The Results*













































































































Some reflection shots:














































And that's it......feeling fairly tired now but I know that it was worth it, the paint is silky smooth and hoping that I can walk around Oxford Edition tomorrow having parked up with a respectable effort....

Just waiting for the UDM to arrive next week and then I will be doing all my mates motors.......

Comments good or bad are welcome......


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

That's excellent mate. :thumb: Great first post.

The car looks fantastic with those wheels and slammed


----------



## Ska (Jan 11, 2007)

:thumb: I like it, I've got to get me one of these foam guns:detailer:


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

looks lovelly, meg's wax isnt the most durable though but a nice finish.

what wheels are they im liking them alot, think they would looking big pimping on my A6 lol


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is one cool looking superb - great work :thumb:


----------



## Petrolhead Matt (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice one :thumb: Looks excellent  

Welcome to DW as well :thumb:


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

good work - look lovely. 

those tyres dont look wide enough for those wheels though.???


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

SUPERB matey!!!!

Plenty of Megs promotion going on there

Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Very Very Nice!!! :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

wow. thats a nice car. so nice i think i might enquire about one when i'm due to change! i'm gonna have to copy ya though and get those rims!


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

richjohnhughes said:


> good work - look lovely.
> 
> those tyres dont look wide enough for those wheels though.???


stretched look

dubs


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

That is one nice looking superb love those wheels nice work


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

beardboy said:


> That's excellent mate. :thumb: Great first post.
> 
> The car looks fantastic with those wheels and slammed


Thanks for the reply mate.....wanted my first post to have some UDM action in but I was that chuffed with the Snow Foam that I just had to get some pics up on here and gauge some responses....

I am massive fan of big wheels and slamming hence the look I have achieved, know it's not everyone's taste but glad you like it!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Ska said:


> :thumb: I like it, I've got to get me one of these foam guns:detailer:


You should mate.....read lots about them and couldn't resist the excellent Group Buy happening on 'Edition38' so I went for it....well worth the money IMHO!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

nick-a6 said:


> looks lovelly, meg's wax isnt the most durable though but a nice finish.
> 
> what wheels are they im liking them alot, think they would looking big pimping on my A6 lol


What other wax would you suggest I try? I'm half way through this bottle so will need to buy something else in the future? Appreciate your thoughts?

The wheels are 19 x 8.5J Fronts and 19 x 9.5J Rears called ASA AR1's and they are licenced by BBS, this particular style has been discontinued but they have a new version out that look a lot better.....I also had some Black 18's not so long ago in the same style wheel but sold them recently:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

GlynRS2 said:


> That is one cool looking superb - great work :thumb:


Thanks mate.....not bad for a Skoda hey....LOL!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Petrolhead Matt said:


> Nice one :thumb: Looks excellent
> 
> Welcome to DW as well :thumb:


Thanks for that.....hoping to post up some more 'Details' in the future......


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

richjohnhughes said:


> good work - look lovely.
> 
> those tyres dont look wide enough for those wheels though.???


Thank you........it's called the 'Stretched' look, not everyone's taste but a common thing within the VAG scence......looks great IMO!!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

andycole said:


> SUPERB matey!!!!
> 
> Plenty of Megs promotion going on there
> 
> ...


LOL.......I guess I am liking the Megs at the moment but will explore other products when these run out.....


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Very Very Nice!!! :thumb:


Thanks for your comment mate.....much appreciated...


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

detailer of panama said:


> wow. thats a nice car. so nice i think i might enquire about one when i'm due to change! i'm gonna have to copy ya though and get those rims!


Thank you and you almost sounds surprised....LOL!!

New Superb is out September next year I believe but this shape is a good car IMO....had a VW Bora before and this is soooooo much better.....

If you can find a set of these wheels still about then go for it but I know they have discontinued them.....

BTW.....my car has done 135k and still going strong....Diesel Power!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

stoneyfordni said:


> dubs


Couldn't agree with you more mate.....thanks for your backing!!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ROB WOODHOUSE said:


> That is one nice looking superb love those wheels nice work


Thanks for that mate....much appreciated!!!


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

cracking cars those - cheap as chips also , 

few nice ones on ed38 with porsche monoblocks on them 


great clean by the way .....forgot to say


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

stoneyfordni said:


> cracking cars those - cheap as chips also ,
> 
> few nice ones on ed38 with porsche monoblocks on them
> 
> great clean by the way .....forgot to say


Yeah mine was a bargain and had been well looked after....

Were there? First time I didn't make it to Edition38 this year as I was in the US.....do you have any pics?

No worries mate....side tracked....thanks!!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking brilliant and good write up. Skoda Superb and CZ plates..coincidence??? Make mine an Urquell..


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Envy said:


> Looking brilliant and good write up. Skoda Superb and CZ plates..coincidence??? Make mine an Urquell..


Thought I would keep up with the VAG boys and their 'D', 'ESP' plates and go for a little 'CZ' action.......cracking beer!!!


----------



## curley (Aug 18, 2006)

Great first post Simon, cars looking as good as ever matey.
Well done.


----------



## mattchubb1 (Jun 29, 2007)

great looking skoda there!! wasn't expecting to see a skoda superb like that when i opened this link! looks brilliant


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

curley said:


> Great first post Simon, cars looking as good as ever matey.
> Well done.


Thanks Curley.....how are things with your motor?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

mattchubb1 said:


> great looking skoda there!! wasn't expecting to see a skoda superb like that when i opened this link! looks brilliant


Thank you.....most people don't know what it is on the road or when it's parked but I usually get asked if it's an Octavia, which winds me up sometimes......LOL!!!


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Great job, like the look you have achieved.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Love the job,Car, Wheels etc still looks as good as the first time I spotted her on BriSkoda.........:thumb: :thumb:
If only those wheels would fit a fab!!!!


----------



## curley (Aug 18, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks Curley.....how are things with your motor?


Ive had the A3 for a year now so it's going very soon. I'm thinking Golf again but MK5.:R32 just finding one thats better put together than my MK5 GTi.
Ed30 Maybe..


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

I recognise that motor, iirc your a ukmkiv member?

Lovely finish, nicely modded Superb mate:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

That looks brilliant, top job :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

great work, i take it you really like meguiars stuff


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Very nice work mate,the interior looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Huw said:


> Great job, like the look you have achieved.


Thanks for that mate.......will be taking the 'euro' look a little bit further within the next few months...


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Love the job,Car, Wheels etc still looks as good as the first time I spotted her on BriSkoda.........:thumb: :thumb:
> If only those wheels would fit a fab!!!!


Thanks for that mate....I am sure with some 'slight' modifications you could get them on.....give or take a few hundred pounds....LOL!!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

curley said:


> Ive had the A3 for a year now so it's going very soon. I'm thinking Golf again but MK5.:R32 just finding one thats better put together than my MK5 GTi.
> Ed30 Maybe..


Excellent choice of motors though mate and hope you get one that your happy with...


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

CK888 said:


> I recognise that motor, iirc your a ukmkiv member?
> 
> Lovely finish, nicely modded Superb mate:thumb:


Yeah I am on uk-mkivs, edition38, oxfordedition and briskoda so you have probably seen me about...

Thanks for the comments on the finish...can't wait for the UDM to arrive...


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> That looks brilliant, top job :thumb:


Thanks buddy.....hard work but well worth it....


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> great work, i take it you really like meguiars stuff


LOL.....just a brand that I am famailiar with and I like the range but I am willing to look elsewhere and so what other products are good....


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Fursecul said:


> Very nice work mate,the interior looks awesome :thumb:


The interior is one of the things I like about the Superb, nice and big and the colour combination between beige and black goes well I think.....only problem is that the beige is difficult to keep clean...


----------



## nes2002 (Feb 5, 2007)

Looks crackin mate. Great advert for the megs products!

nes


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

cool looking Skoda and a lovely detail.

Have you considered dechroming the grille surround and painting it black? I think that would make it really tough!

cheers 

Steve


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

nes2002 said:


> Looks crackin mate. Great advert for the megs products!
> 
> nes


Thanks mate....reckon I could get some free samples from somewhere....LOL!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Fat Audi 80 said:


> cool looking Skoda and a lovely detail.
> 
> Have you considered dechroming the grille surround and painting it black? I think that would make it really tough!
> 
> ...


I have a few ideas of which that is one of them....just need to find another grille that I could practice painting on and then I will be colour coding some other items but I think your right, it would look good....watch this space...


----------



## thebremner (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Simon, did you used to work at Halfords in Botley, Oxford??


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

thebremner said:


> Hi Simon, did you used to work at Halfords in Botley, Oxford??


Maybe.....who's asking?!?!?!?


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> The interior is one of the things I like about the Superb, nice and big and the colour combination between beige and black goes well I think.....only problem is that the beige is difficult to keep clean...


Hmm....why do i recognise that interior....it's almost like skoda stuck their badge on the front of a passat!

wonder why that might be


----------



## thebremner (Sep 30, 2007)

Its Peter. Used to work with you and Ben etc!


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Looks "Superb" No pun intended ;-)

Whats the black thing on the side of the front bumper?

Also, I love the look of the CZ plates. Wife has an Octavia VRs. May I ask where you got them from?


----------



## Vag_Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

A different car but it looks amazing . . . The wheels are top notch and just make the car!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

timprice said:


> Hmm....why do i recognise that interior....it's almost like skoda stuck their badge on the front of a passat!
> 
> wonder why that might be


It's the B5.5 Passat but it's 6" longer in the rear doors and that's what counts......LOL!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

thebremner said:


> Its Peter. Used to work with you and Ben etc!


Good to hear from you Pete....what you up to nowadays?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

quattrogmbh said:


> Looks "Superb" No pun intended ;-)
> 
> Whats the black thing on the side of the front bumper?
> 
> Also, I love the look of the CZ plates. Wife has an Octavia VRs. May I ask where you got them from?


LOL....you wouldn't be the first person to say that and you won't be the last....

They are LED Side Marker's and illuminate when the sidelights are on the car.....look good IMO when the car is moving....

You can indeed ask and I can tell you I bought them from Dubmeister but you have to ring them and specify CZ as they don't have them listed on their website IIRC....


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Vag_Dave said:


> A different car but it looks amazing . . . The wheels are top notch and just make the car!!


Thank you very much mate....the wheel choice was a tough decision but I am happy with them...


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice job, that's looking great


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

How do you double the price of a skoda....detail it!!!

Sorry Mr B. couldnt resist it!:wave:

Good to see you on here now, know you been in the background for a while. The car is looking fantastic mate. Still got that 'Autobahn Cruiser' which on the Superb looks really unique.

Have to get some pics up of Oxford Edition.

Also have to organise a detailing weekend soon. Try out that new UDM.:buffer:



thebremner said:


> Its Peter. Used to work with you and Ben etc!


Hi Peter, its Ben!! Like a big old Botley Road Halfords reunion!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thomas-182 said:


> Nice job, that's looking great


Thanks for your comments mate.......


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

SamurI said:


> How do you double the price of a skoda....detail it!!!
> 
> Sorry Mr B. couldnt resist it!:wave:
> 
> ...


Very funny........liking your profile pic mate.....up the Civic!!

Yeah glad to be on hear and actively taking note of how people detail their cars and also in and out of the classifieds to see if I can get some bargains!!

Took so many pictures at Oxford Edition but I will host up a few so you can have a look....

Let me know when your free mate as I have a few people booked in now to do there's.....just need to practice with the UDM....it arrives this Thursday!!


----------



## thebremner (Sep 30, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Good to hear from you Pete....what you up to nowadays?


I am working in Sales/Admin at a Vauxhall garage in South Oxon now. How about you???


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

thebremner said:


> I am working in Sales/Admin at a Vauxhall garage in South Oxon now. How about you???


Good stuff then mate........designing Headlamps for Hella at the moment.....


----------



## khobkirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice car, looks really low though, must be quite a harsh ride on coutry lanes?!?!?!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

khobkirk said:


> Nice car, looks really low though, must be quite a harsh ride on coutry lanes?!?!?!


You should know..............:lol:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Very Nice. You like your Megs then


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

QUIXXMAN said:


> Very Nice. You like your Megs then


I did and still do but now I have many more products from different companies.............:lol:


----------



## hmi1750 (Apr 23, 2006)

looks great, but just wondered how do you drive with your seat so far back and reclined, or are you just very tall?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

hmi1750 said:


> looks great, but just wondered how do you drive with your seat so far back and reclined, or are you just very tall?


I am over 6ft mate but I like to be comfortable..............:lol:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

So refreshing to see something different, it really does look "superb" too, I love those wheels :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

1996a6v6 said:


> So refreshing to see something different, it really does look "superb" too, I love those wheels :thumb:


Dug up an old thread here mate but many thanks for the comment..........:thumb:


----------

